# Torwood Castle, Falkirk



## Falkirk (Sep 12, 2014)

Torwood castle was built in 1565. Torwood Castle is an impressive example of those structures built during medieval Scotland. 

Two charters bearing the great seal and dated 1450 and 1463, conveyed the lands known as the King's Royal forest of Tor Wood to the family Forrester with a provision requiring them to live there and provide timber for the King's artillery. The Castle remained in the possession of family Forrester until near the middle of the 17th century.

In 1962 Gordon Millar, of Glasgow, purchased Torwood Castle as a ruin and dedicated fifty years of his life to its restoration. He was intrigued with the fact that the old Roman road passed right through the Castle grounds. 

Robert the bruce used Torwood as a forward headquarters before Bannockburn. 

Gordon Millar died in 1998 but not before establishing the Torwood Castle Trust - who are restoring Torwood Castle. 

What it would have looked like back in the day




































Current restoration inside


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2014)

This looks very nice! great photos and thanks for showing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 12, 2014)

Nice one! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmmm. Castles. Gotta love a bit of castle action.


----------



## Falkirk (Sep 15, 2014)

Acted as a shelter for hiding men...


----------



## rockfordstone (Sep 16, 2014)

i love a castle, especially the scottish ones, this one is amazing


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

Love places like this steeped in history


----------

